# CCD Documentary



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

There is a new movie released discussing the causes and solutions surrounding what we've commonly called Colony Collapse Disorder. It's a charming film, more about our love for our bees and why we keep bees. The producer picked some real "characters" who keep bees.

If you have a biodynamic perspective of beekeeping, this film is for you. 

"The Queen of the Sun" www.queenofthesun.com is an independent film so you won't find it released in the conventional theaters. I found it at an independent film festival in St. Louis last night. However, the producer who was present for a post-screening Q & A said it will be released to the general public for groups to screen to community gatherings.

The web site isn't complete as the trailer is not posted as yet. But you can sign up for a newsletter when future dates are confirmed.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

